# Special dinner party coming up..ideas



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

I have to do a dinner for a 12 , maybe 16. The menu has to be very special for this occasion.. lots of ideas floating around in my head but I am curious as to what you folks would classify as special.

The only thing I am sure about at this time is I will make a croquenbouche, I haven't done one for a couple of years and I always enjoy doing it and it looks so impressive on a dessert table.

Cost is not really a factor on this one, well within reason as I am not buying a $25,000 bottle of wine for anything , but you all know what I mean.

I have access to live seafood by the way.

I would do maybe 3 other deserts apart form the croquen.


All ideas gratefully accepted


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2017)

What's a croquenbouche, Jeannine?


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 2, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> What's a croquenbouche, Jeannine?



Butterfly, you've probably seen or seen pictures of one and just didn't know what they were called. I admire anyone who would attempt one. Very labor intensive! (And impressive!)





*For the Croquembouche:*

9 Eggs 

8.8oz Flour 

6oz Unsalted Butter 

Pinch of Salt 



*For the Pastry Cream:*

12.6oz Milk 

4 Egg Yolks 

3.5oz Sugar 

1oz Flour 
( or Corn Starch ) 

0.24oz Vanilla Extract 

Pinch of Salt 



*For the Caramel Angel Hair:*

1.7oz Sugar







*

Cups:*



*For the Croquembouche:*

9 Eggs 

2 cups Flour 

12 tablespoons Unsalted Butter 

Pinch of Salt 



*For the Pastry Cream:*

1.5 cups Milk 

4 Egg Yolks 

0.5 cup Sugar 

0.25 cup Flour 
( or Corn Starch ) 

1.5 teaspoons Vanilla Extract 

Pinch of Salt 



*For the Caramel Angel Hair:*

4 cups Sugar





Previous
Next





*Directions:*
 
01 - Heat oven to 220C / 425F. 

02 - In a saucepan, bring Butter, Salt, and 300gr / 10.5oz / 1.5 cups Water to a boil. 

03 - Remove the pan from the heat and add the Flour stirring vigorously for about 3 minutes, or until a thick dough has formed. 

04 - Return the Dough to the cooker and heat, stirring constantly for another 3 minutes, until the Dough is lightly dried. 

05 - Transfer the Dough to a bowl, and let it cool for 5 minutes. 

06 - With an electric mixer, beat in 8 Eggs, one by one. Make sure the Egg beaten is well incorporated before you add the next one. At this point the Dough will come together and be thick, shiny, and smooth. 

07 - Put the Dough mixture into a piping bag and sqeeze a walnut-size piece of Dough onto a parchment-lined baking sheet, 1in apart one another. 

08 - Lightly beat the remaining Egg with a pinch of Salt and brush each piece of Dough with it. 

09 - Bake for about 10 minutes, or until puffed and light brown. 

10 - Reduce oven temperature to 180C / 350F, and continue to bake for 10-15 minutes or until well browned. 

11 - Remove the tray from the oven and let cool.



*For the Pastry Cream:*

12 - Warm the milk: Warm the milk in the saucepan until you start to see wisps of steam. D not reach a boiling point. 

13 - In a medium bowl, whisk together the Sugar, Flour, and Salt. 

14 - Add the Egg Yolks and whisk until a thick paste is formed. The paste may look crumbly or smooth. As far as the Mixture is thoroughly combined, it will be fine. 

15 - Pour in the warm/hot Milk to the Egg Mixture and whisk to combine. 

16 - Pour everything back in the pan over medium heat. Whisk constantly until it starts to thicken. This should take a few mintues. 

17 - When the Pastry Cream has thickened to a pudding-like consistency, pause whisking every few seconds to see if the cream has come to a boil. If you see large bubbles popping on the surface, whisk for a few more seconds and then remove the pan from heat. 

18 - Stir the Vanilla into the Pastry Cream and then pour the Cream into the strainer set over the bowl. Stir to push it through the strainer. This will catch any bits of cooked Egg that may be in your Pastry Cream. 

19 - Cover the Pastry Cream with a piece of plastic wrap pressed right up against the surface of the Cream and chill completely.

20 - Transfer the Pastry Cream onto a piping bag and squeeze a bit into each Croquembouche.



*For the Caramel:*

22 - Place 400gr / 0.8lb / 2 cups of Sugar and 125gr / 4.4oz / 0.5 cup Water in a saucepan and stir to combine. When the Sugar has turned light Amber, about 15 minutes leter, remove from heat. 



22 - Using tongs, dip top of filled puffs in hot caramel. 

23 - Place the Puffs, glazed side up, on a plastic-lined tray and start forming the Piramid glueing all Puffs together with Caramel. Or, if you have one, stick them on a Hollow Cone. 



24 - Make extra Caramel with the remaining Sugar ( direction 20 ). 

25 - Allow the Caramel to cool into the pan, until it is the consistency of honey. With a Spoon, drizzle thin strings of Caramel on a cold oven tray. 

26 - Let the strings cool, but nor solidify, remove them and place them on the Croquembouche.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeannine, since you seem to take things to a whole new level, here's one:



*
Wow your wedding guests by serving Dover Sole with Fava Beans and Artichokes, a delicate Spring Entrée.

There was no recipe but sure looks impressive, doesn't it?

*http://www.wolfgangpuck.com/catering-events/weddings/menus


----------



## Carla (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeannine-- there is no end to your talents! I could not make one of those if my life depended upon it! Good for you.

My suggestion might be Beef Wellington. Or, just keep it simple with fillet mignon. Stuffed mushrooms are always a good appetizer if you plan on having one. I hope you let us know what you decide. I'm sure whatever you decide will be quite good!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2017)

A rich lobster or seafood Newburg with toast points or in puff pastry cases as a starter, prime rib, baked potatoes or Hasselback potatoes, buttered asparagus or broccoli, tossed salad greens with Stilton, coffee and your croquenbouche or a tray of small cookies, pastries, etc...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Why so many desserts?


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

Just lost a whole page of answers.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 2, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Why so many desserts?



One can never have too many desserts.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

Something si funny with my computer it has just happened again. I get way down the list and my page goes blank. I will try and do the replies individually


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

Croquenbouche, thank you for posting the picture, mine is a bit different but basically the same. My cone mold id 22 inches high so I drape the spun sugar gently down the sided and top it with a ribbon and floral decoration. It is not as difficult as you may think. much of it can be assembled ahead of time it is just the spun sugar that has to be done late..


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

BlodieBoomer, great idea for a fish course and I will keep that to try another day but favab eans are not available in February sadly.. thank you for the lovely idea though


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

Carla, thank you and thank you again, Beef Wellington had slipped my mind, it will go to the top of the probably likley list, it is especially good as it is quite forgiving for time too and I could use  that


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

Aunt Bea, lobster is one of my favorite foods, I cooked two live ones on New Years Eve and I do like Lobster Newburg but the party could be for 16 and the prep time for live lobster and cleaning after will be a bit too much for this dinner but it is a great idea and I appreciate it very much, thank you.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

Radiah Rose, multiple desserts, same with nibbles ahead, I have a selection why, just habit I guess, I have a dessert table so folks can take their pick. I think the second one is going to be a Framboise and white chocolate cheesecake which is easy and can be done ahead. There will be a tray of assorted  dainties ,  squares, baklava, truffles that sort of thing. I might do a Banoffi Pie.  It is banana set in a caramel base in a tart shell covered in whipped cream with  a bit of a coffee hint. The caramel is made by boiling unopened tins of condensed milk for several hours and it turns to a lovely soft caramel inside. Drop dead easy but really good.  Recipe available if anyone wants it.

We have not yet decided whether to make this a sit down or buffet style. I think buffet is less formal but it is easier on me and there are folks there who don't know one another so iit is easier to mingle. Sit down means someone has to serve and I think I should avoid that


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

Whew , I think I thanked everyone, I don't know what is going on but my pooter is being naughty, some really great ideas, keep them coming. I get a bit stale on starters sometimes so any help there would be great


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Radiah Rose, multiple desserts, same with nibbles ahead, I have a selection why, just habit I guess, I have a dessert table so folks can take their pick. I think the second one is going to be a Framboise and white chocolate cheesecake which is easy and can be done ahead. There will be a tray of assorted  dainties ,  squares, baklava, truffles that sort of thing. I might do a Banoffi Pie.  It is banana set in a caramel base in a tart shell covered in whipped cream with  a bit of a coffee hint. The caramel is made by boiling unopened tins of condensed milk for several hours and it turns to a lovely soft caramel inside. Drop dead easy but really good.  Recipe available if anyone wants it.
> 
> We have not yet decided whether to make this a sit down or buffet style. I think buffet is less formal but it is easier on me and there are folks there who don't know one another so iit is easier to mingle. Sit down means someone has to serve and I think I should avoid that



Boiling the unopened cans of condensed milk is interesting. I've never heard of that before. They don't blow up? I would be afraid of them blowing up, like whole eggs in a microwave.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

Radish Rose, I know how you are feeling as I felt exactly the same when I first did it but I have since done it many times with no mishaps. I do several cans at a time as it keeps indefinitely and it is not worth the effort to do just one , just be sure you mark the cans in your pantry so you know which ones are caramelized. I put the cans in cold water,  bring them up to the boil, then turn the temp down so they are simmering gently and cover. I top up with boiling water from a kettle as the water level will drop and you must not let the pan go dry. There are varying ideas about how long, I do mine about 5 hours. Let them go cold in the water, dry and store.


There are many recipes for Banoffi pie, I use the one put out by the original chef it is called Hungryman Banoffi Pie and I feel sure it will be on the net. It is really easy to make and it tastes heavenly, do try it.


PS, you can buy the caramel already done of you are hesistant it is called Dulce de Leche, it is quite expensive though and is a little softer than I like for Banoffi but it will work perfectly. The more you boil the cans the darker the caramel if you want it more light Dulce de Leche do if for about 3 1/2 hours. Oh and make sure the cans are covered by 2 inches of water.. think canning !!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 2, 2017)

Not sure if you are doing anything alcoholic, but saw this and it seems pretty festive.


----------



## IKE (Jan 2, 2017)

You certainly don't have to worry about me crashing the dinner party......I've haven't seen you mention a large roll of salami & baloney, horseradish mustard, loaf bread, a big chunk of cheddar cheese, canned sardines, vienna sausage, saltine crackers and plenty of ice cold beer.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeannine, unless you're bringing in waitstaff, I absolutely agree with buffet style, like you said; the added bonus is mingling. With the amount of food you're thinking of, you should have at least one designated helper anyway, for part of the night. Just my thought. 

I don't bake, so I don't know why I did this, but I once made Banoffi pie. My teeth still ache. It didn't involve boiling unopened cans of condensed milk, though.

I like Aunt Bea's menu with the Hasselback potatoes, but also Blondieboomers Dover sole on the fava; you can puree  white cannellini beans instead of fava. I also like Carla's idea of stuffed mushrooms and I think Julia Child's crab meat stuffed mushrooms are da bomb!

How I wish I was coming for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Ike, you forgot Little Smokies in grape jelly in the crock pot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2017)

He doesn't follow any recipe, but my husband makes a good Gumbo, and it's easy to serve over rice.  I don't know how many this would serve, but maybe four people and leftovers for the next day?  Since you have access to good fresh seafood, it might work for you, but labor intensive. (Rough recipe only, everything can vary).
.

(Use large thick bottomed pot, preferable stainless steel.)

Ingredients:

1/2 lb. butter
2 med. or 1 lg. onion
1/2 - 3/4 tablespoon crushed garlic
1/4 cup flour (sifted)
1 lg. can whole tomatoes (blended)
4 - 5 bay leaves
1/2 tablespoon oregano
1/2 tablespoon salt
1/2 tablespoon thyme
1/2 tablespoon black pepper
12 ounces okra (maximum)
1 can crab meat
1 - 1 1/2 lb. shrimp (peeled and cleaned)
1 lb. scallops (large sea)
3 - 4 sausages (browned and sliced 1 in. thick)

- Saute butter, onions, garlic on medium heat until soft

- Slowly add sifted flour, while stirring

- Saute, stirring almost constantly until dark golden brown, do not let it burn at all. The darker the roux, the more flavorful the *gumbo*.

- Add blended tomatoes, spices, bay leaves, then simmer and stir until tomatoes are completely blended with the roux.

** Last 10 - 15 min **

- Add okra, crab, shrimp, scallops and sausages.

(Remove bay leaves before serving)


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2017)

SB, I'll be right over!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 2, 2017)

SB, that sounds great! I'm going to try that one.


----------



## Carla (Jan 2, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> Not sure if you are doing anything alcoholic, but saw this and it seems pretty festive.



Hey Marie, that looks quite classy!


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 2, 2017)

I will try that one  too but not for the party. I can't get okra here so I grow my own in the greenhouse during the summer and I would use fresh crab instead of canned . It sounds like a great recipe, thank you so much.

Alcohol will be available but I shan't be mixing anything .

I did think about making a seafood  paella, I have a paella pan that will feed at least twelve but I can't figure out how to work it into a menu unless I do it as a non meat option, again this is something I don't  get many chances to cook anymore these days so I am tempted. It would sit on a buffet though !!! ,  I think I have definitely decided on the buffet, it gives me more freedom to plan and is easier than a formal as folks can select from various options. I do have some one who would serve but I am trying to avoid that this time. although I will get some help with prep.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 3, 2017)

For the number of people you are having, I agree the buffet is the way to go, you could still be classy.  My cousins used to do that at Christmas every year, and they had great stuff.  Makes things easier for you.  Yeah, I saw that drink I suggested and it did look classy, but to be honest, I usually do no alcohol too.  One year my cousins made the classic stuffed mushroom recipe and added bits of crab or lobster to it. I forget which right now, it was many years ago.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 3, 2017)

Oops. my numbers are increasing..we are up to 18 now


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 3, 2017)

Banoffi pie recipe.. I intended to post this after I had converted it to cups. It is a UK recipe so may be a problem for some  but have been asked for it via e mail.  If anyone wants to see it in it's original form from the man who first made it, go to Ian Dowding UK  on Google and I think it  will come up.

Will aim for the cup one in a few days

XX Jeannine


----------



## Loosey (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm not sure whether it's quite fancy enough for what you have in mind, but our favorite celebratory meal is seafood lasagna with lobster, gulf shrimp, and scallops.  I can't get the recipe to cut and paste (bah!) but will type it out for you if you want it.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Loosey, that sounds like a lovely recipe and one that I would like. I won't use it for the party though as I have decided a  seafood dish now but when you have a minute or two it would be great to have..no rush though,,thank you


----------



## Loosey (Jan 20, 2017)

Now, notice, I never said this dish is healthy!  However, it's delicious, especially the next day for some reason.  I once had something similar at a restaurant and contrived a recipe.

Seafood Lasagna

Boil two 1.5 lb. lobsters and pick the meat out.
Boil (very briefly) and clean 1 lb. medium gulf shrimp
Cook 1 lb. bay scallops as follows
     Saute two cloves minced garlic briefly in 1/2 stick butter.  Add scallops and a healthy dollop of chablis.  Saute 5 minutes and set aside.

White Sauce
     Melt 1.5 sticks of butter
     Blend in 2/3 cup of flour to a smooth paste
     Gradually add 4 cups milk, stirring constantly until thickened and smooth
     Add 1.5 tsp salt and a couple of dashes of black pepper
     Mellow 5 minutes over low heat stirring occasionally, then add all fish

Filling
     32 oz Ricotta cheese
     2 medium carrots grated
     2 boxes frozen chopped spinach thawed and well drained (fresh spinach would probably be good, too...)
     3/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
     1 cup grated mozzarella cheese
     1 egg
     salt and pepper
     Mix all filling together in a big bowl

Construct: sauce, lasagna noodles, filling, sauce, noodles, filling on upward ending up with the last of the sauce.  Cover.  Bake 35 minutes at 350, then remove the cover and bake 20 minutes longer.  Let rest 5-10 minutes before serving.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2017)

When is this dinner going to happen? I want to make sure I have enough gas in the car.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you for the new recipe, it sounds lovely.

The dinner is mid February. There are folks coming from overseas, people I don't know but are associates of with various friends so it will be an interesting evening.

My menu is almost done..I think..

It will be buffet style. I have 4 people coming on the day to help me prep and two are coming the day before also so I think I am well covered. I also don't have to do clean up or serving.

My numbers are firm at 16 now so I can plan accordingly. The number is good actually as doing buffet style I can have lots of choices. I think a formal for six is much harder to do.



Well you know Radish Rose, I have never seen Conneticut and it is one place I aim to see before I pop off so maybe we can cook together one day!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Thank you for the new recipe, it sounds lovely.
> 
> The dinner is mid February. There are folks coming from overseas, people I don't know but are associates of with various friends so it will be an interesting evening.
> 
> ...



I would be honored, Jeannine!


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 6, 2017)

Just 8 days to go, menu is all sorted now I think, wish me luck. I do these dinners now and again but it has been about 18 months since I did one quite so formal so am getting a wee bit nervous especially as some of the guests are friends of friends from Europe that I don't know. Numbers are actually 18, plus the helpers who have to eat as well.

I think I may be getting a bit old for this,usually it doesn't throw me off kilter but I will be glad when this one is done.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 15, 2017)

Whew,, well I got through my dinner evening, I am totally shattered but it was an excellent party of people,  many friends and some friends of firiends from Europe  who were in politics, folks who  who I didn't know personally although I knew of them.

Very long day, super evening but.. tell you about it tomorro.

Night Night Jeannine


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2017)

I can hardly wait to hear about it!


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 15, 2017)

Well it all went very well, we fed 23 people all told including helpers. Buffet style as I had decided earlier.  One couple was fairly well known and I felt a bit intimidated at first but I need not have, they were very gracious and the husband ate enough for 4..  I started about 6 am with helpers arriving at nine am. Some things had been prepped the evening before but some had to be done fresh. I made the choux pastry for the craquenbouche the day before, but did the building about an hour before folks arrived, a helper filled them with cream and made the caramel for me and I did the building. One of the dishes was Beef Wellington, thank you so much to the poster whose idea that was, we made two. some of the filling made ahead. and there wasn't a scrap left. A big hit was a fondue dip filled with seafood, the crab, lobster halibut and scallops were all cooked the day before  and they really cleaned that up quickly. I made 2  cheesecakes one  flavored with Parfait Amour.  the other was white chocolate and raspberries with Frambroise liquer added.  Usual bits and bobs beforehand.  I stuck to simple steamed  green veggies, asparagus, cauli, broc etc and also  did a tray of roasted roots. Salads.pretty basic nothing special. I did a dish with duck breast and redcurrants which was very nice. Potatoes were baby ones steamed , 3 colors,  tossed in butter and parsley. A couple of home made breads, one is a favorite of mine with home grown sundried tomatoes and rosemary and a basic white Challah. There was a ham but I had a lot of that left.

They seemed to eat like they were starved and they at all evening.

 I gave some info about the  forum out and said I had ideas from all of you, there was quite a chat about it, then  themes at dinners started to be discussed. I mentioned a post about 60's food and that brought great interest. I think I may have fallen into a trap LOL

Eventually  folks started to slow down and we all settled down to a quiet chat, along with brandy and petit fours for those still  grazing.

I was a bit nervous that politics would come up especially as one husband was a politician but mercifully I was spared that.

So after everyone left I sort of died in the corner for a while, then while  my helpers cleared everything up  I left the main house and went to the carriage house completely exhausted. 

They brought me a few very nice gifts, some hand made chocolates, a gorgeous silk scarf and a  fairly big jar of caviar, the real thing too and I had to promise I would not open it that night. 

I am definitely getting too old for this though so if I do another it is going to be a peasant dinner, soups, breads fresh fruit etc.

Thank you all again for your help, I used a few of your ideas

XX Jeannine


----------

